# Diamond Dove Aggressive Male?



## jdeveney (May 7, 2020)

Hello!

A few weeks back we got a male diamond dove (thicker eye ring, no brown, bow coos). A few days ago, we got a female for him (we are 100% sure)

When we first introduced them, the male instantly started bow cooing and performing his mating dance, but the female just ignored him.

Now, he has become quite aggressive. Outside of the cage, he is fine, they'll sit a few inches apart and just ignore one another.

However, when they are in the cage together, he chases her around and attempts to mount her. However, he is quite aggressive about it, pecking at her and pulling feathers from her neck. No blood drawn. She doesn't seem interested, throwing her wings back to block him and moving away when she can.

Is this normal? If not, how should we go about introducing the two into the same cage and avoid fighting? 

Right now, she is in his old cage, and he is in a smaller cage at the bottom. So, they are seperated, but they can still see one another.

Help?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You need to do a slow introduction. Keeping them in seperate cages next to each other for a couple of weeks. He probably view his cage as his territory and she is the intruder. Let them spend more time outside together until you notice that she is showing interest in him. Then try and put them together again.

It's normal behaviour for the male to be chasing the female, called "driving". But this should be moderate, not to the point where she gets injured.


----------

